

Show HN: Track Freebies and Free Trials from Startups - tasteup
http://onboarded.co/popular.php

======
anilgulecha
Make an india section, and get a guaranteed surge of users. The amount of
funding into local delivery startups has grown so much, everyone gets paid to
signup. People signup once, use the offer, and uninstall the app. VC-funded
groceries FTW :)

Seriously .. make an India section.

~~~
walterbell
How to stop the apps from extracting data from your phone, upon
install/registration?

~~~
anilgulecha
An android with cyanogenmod you have an option to enable privacy mode for
apps.

------
Animats
The first one is always free.

Instacart costs $99 a year, and signing up for the $10 discount offer means
signing up for the $99 fee. Note that the site does not disclose the annual
cost.

Does "onboarded.com" get a kickback from the services they promote? If so,
they're a paid advertiser, but are not disclosing that they are a paid
advertiser.

The use of the word "Free" triggers the FTC rule on "Free", which means the
full terms must be disclosed.[1]

[1] [https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-
center/guidance/adv...](https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-
center/guidance/advertising-marketing-internet-rules-road#free)

~~~
tasteup
Hi Animats - Thanks for the technical analysis. We don't get any "kickback" or
benefits from promoting services. In fact, we don't post specific referral
codes or promo codes on the site. I created the site to track services I used
in the past.

However, I understand the point you're trying to make. I'll definitely work on
making it clear if a service is offering something for "free" and clarify the
full terms of the wording.

------
kruk
It would be extremely helpful if you added filtering by country. Most of these
are only available in the U.S. and Canada.

~~~
cyxxon
Or changed the promotion values depending on country. I know Hello Fresh
offers promotions in Germany (I have some of their promo cards in my living
room, undecided if I want to try it out, and it is for €20 off, IIRC - I am at
work at the moment). So the info they offer $40 off is kinda wrong for me...

~~~
tasteup
Good point. Adding location-based info for startups is definitely on the top
of my to-do list. Though it could be a bit tricky gathering all the
information accurately (startups change their pricing on whim).

------
tasteup
Just found out OnBoarded.co is on the front page of ProductHunt! I'm honored
and infinitely thankful to the HN community (shout out to @kwdinc for hunting
it)!

------
tasteup
Any feedback is welcome! I built this to track startups I've previously signed
up for.

